# 110 gallon rebuild journal!



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

Boy, this is going to take a while to rebuild, but worth it since I got it for free! It originally came with just the side crack on the right, but it got a major shatter on the way home. So after many hours of finding a decently priced glass place, I managed to find one in Ontario that is going to cost me a grand total of $39 for both panes of glass, unpolished, that I need. My dad is going to polish it for me once we get it. 
I tried to take the top support off, but it is really siliconed onto the glass. It got cold, so I headed inside, but any tips on how to get it off in the morning? I am going to use on of my old guitar strings to separate the panes of glass, but only after I can get that darned support off! :| 
After that, I will get exact measurements of the pieces I need to order, and should have them within 2 days after I make the deposit. I'm excited! 
I'm hoping that this turns out well! I can already imagine 10-15 female bettas zooming around with some livebearers in a amazing NPT!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

How is this rebuild going? Did you get the top support off yet?


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

It has been too cold outside, and no one strong enough has been home to help me take it inside. I attempted to remove it yesterday when it was a little warm, but still no luck. That support is stuck on there. :thumbdown:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Razor blades are you best bet there at cutting the silicone under the support to get it off. Takes some time and effort but they will come off that way. Just have to be careful not to cut yourself or break the support.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

The support can't be saved, unfortunately. It snapped when the glass broke, so no worries at breaking that any further. :lol: I plan on building new supports to match the stand my dad and I will build. 
And alright, let me dig up my dad's razor blades. I have been using one of those knives with the breakaway tips to no prevail.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ohh then that makes it even easier when trying to get the support off. Also you can use a putty knife to help left the support up and way from the glass. I actually had one with a sharp point and used that the last time I removed a top support.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

I almost cut myself with the glass  I should really wait for some professional help, lol
I got most of the silicone off, but the support is still glued on tight. I will be ordering the glass tomorrow, so I'd better hurry up.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

subscribing to see how you get on :-D


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

Good timing because my dad BARELY got around to picking up the glass :lol:
He'd better not break it on the way home.. Kidding.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

I may have to postpone due to school starting and my dad not even picking up the glass yet.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh no :-(


----------

